# Rome Binding Comparison



## royalbomber (May 6, 2016)

Which of these bindings would you recommend?
Rome Katana
Rome 390 Boss
Rome Targa
Rome Arsenal

Budget really isn't the biggest deciding factor, I guess I'm trying to get a feel for how each of these stack up against each other and what are the differences


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

We really don't have any info from you. Whatcha shaped like, what do you liked to ride and where, what board?


----------



## royalbomber (May 6, 2016)

I purposefully left that information out... Really would like to understand the differences when each binding is compared to each other rather then intended uses.


if you must know 0
_Whatcha shaped like_ - 6ft / 250#
_What do you liked to ride_ - all over the mountain, i will blast natural terrain, but rarely take a line thru the jump/terrain park...
_Where_ - Tahoe/Utah Resorts
_What board_ - Libtech Skate Banana


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Katana. It's a stiff capable binding which likely suites your riding style a little better, but still a little softer than the Targa which I would probably say is more binding than you need on a Skate Banana. The 390 and Katana ride similar with a weight and slight response edge going to the Katana, and it rides smoother. Arsenal is closer in stiffness to the Targa but with a premium feel. A meat and potatoes stiffness.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

I keep hearing reviews of the Katanas being Medium to stiffer side of the range. 
I banged em on my Aviator and it was really a struggle to get the edge response I would get from my Capos.
Is there much to be gained, response wise, from the Katanas with the adjustable height on the heel straps etc?
Thinking of changing them out for a set of Union factories.

Cheers in advance


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

jellyjam said:


> I keep hearing reviews of the Katanas being Medium to stiffer side of the range.
> I banged em on my Aviator and it was really a struggle to get the edge response I would get from my Capos.
> Is there much to be gained, response wise, from the Katanas with the adjustable height on the heel straps etc?
> Thinking of changing them out for a set of Union factories.
> ...


So those settings on the katanas that are suppose to adjust responsiveness weren't doing anything for you?


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

To be honest they felt quite a ways off the mark so I popped the capos back on and never got round to adjusting the straps (which were set as standard) to try out. 
Are we talking light years difference? 
Cheers


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

jellyjam said:


> To be honest they felt quite a ways off the mark so I popped the capos back on and never got round to adjusting the straps (which were set as standard) to try out.
> Are we talking light years difference?
> Cheers







I would have messed with settings more before dumping them, but thats just me.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

I guess that was the reason for the post. 
I will persevere if a few tweaks will get em closer to what I was hoping for...
I really like the comfort and adjustability but was lacking in response. The Aviator is quite a stiff deck and I have a couple of others to try. 
So I will do so and see how we go.
Cheers


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Np. Just wondered if you tried all the settings those things have. All preference in the end anyways.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Very true. 
I assumed the bindings would do the job and banged em on the Jones straight up. Could have been a mismatch but really didn't feel crash hot on snow. 
I haven't heard / read much about results from changes to the straps etc so assumed it may have been a bit gimmicky!
Well...you know what happens when you assume..ahem!

Cheers


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Very true. 
I assumed the bindings would do the job and banged em on the Jones straight up. Could have been a mismatch but really didn't feel crash hot on snow. 
I haven't heard / read much about results from changes to the straps etc so assumed it may have been a bit gimmicky!
Well...you know what happens when you assume..ahem!

Cheers


----------



## white sand (Sep 4, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Katana. It's a stiff capable binding which likely suites your riding style a little better, but still a little softer than the Targa which I would probably say is more binding than you need on a Skate Banana. The 390 and Katana ride similar with a weight and slight response edge going to the Katana, and it rides smoother. Arsenal is closer in stiffness to the Targa but with a premium feel. A meat and potatoes stiffness.


im struggling with deciding between two out of these four
targa, 390 boss, superforce and atlas
im leaning towards the super force because i like my forces and think they look sweet. but ive been reading great reviews on evo and back country about rome bindings.
going on a capita doa 158 and rome tour 161


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Can I say, I was about to drop some cash on Targas (as I have been happily using Capos for some seasons) but decided to hold off and I took a previous posters advice and messed with the Katanas (adjusting ankle straps etc) and was most impressed with the difference it made in the amount of response it gained and all the while being super comfy. Was using on a couple of quite stiff decks and didn't disappoint. 
Just my 02.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

white sand said:


> im struggling with deciding between two out of these four
> targa, 390 boss, superforce and atlas
> im leaning towards the super force because i like my forces and think they look sweet. but ive been reading great reviews on evo and back country about rome bindings.
> going on a capita doa 158 and rome tour 161


I have targas and 390 bosses, and based on the boards your talking about putting them on I would go with the 390 bosses. The targas high backs are a lot stiffer than the bosses so keep that in mind if you plan on putzing around the park and having some ruff landings. If your just going to hang out on groomers you can take inserts out of the targas ankle strap to make the bindings less stiff as well. But riding 8 hours on targas makes my feet and legs feel a lot heavier vs riding the same amount on a pair of 390 bosses.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> I have targas and 390 bosses, and based on the boards your talking about putting them on I would go with the 390 bosses. The targas high backs are a lot stiffer than the bosses so keep that in mind if you plan on putzing around the park and having some ruff landings. If your just going to hang out on groomers you can take inserts out of the targas ankle strap to make the bindings less stiff as well. But riding 8 hours on targas makes my feet and legs feel a lot heavier vs riding the same amount on a pair of 390 bosses.


Would the 390's fit well on a westmark rocker for spending half the time in the park and the rest everywhere on the mountain?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, that's a solid setup.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

quebecrider said:


> Would the 390's fit well on a westmark rocker for spending half the time in the park and the rest everywhere on the mountain?


Make sure you get the 390 bosses and not the 390s, the 390 bosses are worth the extra $20 (extra canted foot beds, better toe, and ankle straps)


----------



## Supergyro (Sep 23, 2015)

quebecrider said:


> Would the 390's fit well on a westmark rocker for spending half the time in the park and the rest everywhere on the mountain?


That's exactly how I'd describe my riding all last season, and my Bosses never failed to impress me. In fact, I was considering precisely the setup you mentioned, although I ended up going with a GNU Space Case for the deck. The whole setup has been fantastic for my local hill, and still felt quite capable during a Christmas break trip to Montana. 

10/10 would ride again


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Supergyro said:


> That's exactly how I'd describe my riding all last season, and my Bosses never failed to impress me. In fact, I was considering precisely the setup you mentioned, although I ended up going with a GNU Space Case for the deck. The whole setup has been fantastic for my local hill, and still felt quite capable during a Christmas break trip to Montana.
> 
> 10/10 would ride again


Awesome, will buy them early december once I get my discount on the 2017 version.


----------

